# Umfrage Dateisysteme

## trashcity

Nachdem ich einen Gentoo Server plane 

Der Server wird ein PDC & File- Server für Windows (samba2 oder Samba3)

Stell ich mir die frage welches Dateisystem

Wo liegt der Vorteil

----------

## Gekko

Ich habe mit Ext3 bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit ReiserFS (hatte bei ReiserFS Datenverluste, die nicht ohne waren..)

Wenn Du allerdings des öfteren Backups machst wär ReiserFS sicher nicht schlecht, da es bei vielen kleinen Dateien wesentlich performanter ist.

LG, Gekko

----------

## Inte

Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installationsanweisungen - Dateisysteme erzeugen

 *Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installationsanweisungen wrote:*   

> Möchten Sie das stabilste Journaling Filesystem verwenden, wählen Sie ext3. Für ein gutes Mehrzweck-Dateisystem mit hoher Leistung und Journaling, verwenden Sie ReiserFS. Beide, ext3 und ReiserFS, sind voll entwickelt, raffiniert und empfohlen für den allgemeinen Gebrauch.

 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Sag mal bist Du es nicht Leid jeden deiner Beiträge (Umfrage Dateisystem) nochmal auf gentooforum.de zu veröffentlichen?

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit Ext3 bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit ReiserFS (hatte bei ReiserFS Datenverluste, die nicht ohne waren..)
> 
> Wenn Du allerdings des öfteren Backups machst wär ReiserFS sicher nicht schlecht, da es bei vielen kleinen Dateien wesentlich performanter ist.
> 
> LG, Gekko

 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hatte immer nur Ärger mit ext3, daher bin und bleibe ich bei ReiserFS.

----------

## gerry

Vielleicht sollte sich mal jemand aufraffen und ein paar Benchmarks für die verschiedenen Einsatzzwecke erstellen.

Beim mir gibt es deren zwei:

1. Normales Root Filesystem für einen Desktop

2. separate Festplatte (im Server) mit Videos zum Abspielen über VDR.

Im Moment hab ich dafür nicht die Zeit und die Hardware, sonst hätt ich mal angefangen.

Ihr könnt mir aber Bescheid geben, welche Benchmarks es gibt und auf welches Anwendungsprofil die abzielen, sofern ihr da Kenntnisse habt.

P.S.

Seit die Suse zum ersten Mal Reiser in Yast aufgelistet hat, benutz ich das und hatte bislang nur einmal auf einem Server Probleme. Die waren aber nur durch eine Änderung der Hardware (ausgenommen Platten und SCSI-Controller) zu beheben.

Bin mit der Stabilität und Performance zufrieden.

----------

## RealGeizt

hab bis jetzt nur ReiserFS genutzt und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

----------

## Beforegod

Nutze seit Gentoo nur noch XFS und bin restlos begeistert.

Sehr perfomant, sehr resistent gegen Systemabstürtze und plötzlicher Datenverlust (wie bei ReiserFS) ist XFS auch nicht bekannt.

----------

## dertobi123

Welches Dateisystem für einen Server geeignet ist, wurde hier bereits ausführlich diskutiert. 

Tobias

----------

